#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  Bharat University Chennai 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements, Campus Facility

## Ajay_singh

*About* : The Institute constantly strive to provide an excellent academic environment for the benefit of students and faculty so that they will acquire a technological competence synonymous with human dignity and values.

*QUALITY POLICY*

We are dedicated to a continuous process of quality surveillance to enable upgrading our Academic performance and Managerial practices through infrastructural and technological facilities. This commitment, we believe, will enable us to provide updated knowledge-inputs and practical support to our students in order to build their confidence level.

*Branches* :

B.Tech [Computer Science and Engineering)B.Tech [Computer Software Technology]B.Tech [Mechanical Engineering]B.Tech [Mechatronics Engineering]B.Tech [Production Technology]B.Tech [Civil Engineering]B.Tech [Civil Infrastructure Engineering]B.Tech [Electronics and Communication Engineering]B.Tech [Electronics and Telecommunication Engineering]B.Tech [Electronics and Control Engineering]B.Tech [Electronics and Instrumentation Engineering]B.Tech [Electrical and Electronics Engineering]B.Tech [Instrumentation and Control Engineering]B.Tech [Electrical and Electronics Engineering]B.Tech [Instrumentation and Control Engineering]B.Tech [Bio-medical Engineering]B.Tech [Industrial Bio-technology]B.Tech [Bio-Process Engineering]B.Tech [Food Processing Engineering]
*Fee Structure* *:*

*S.No*
*Course Details*
*Fess Per Year
                                            Rs.* 

1.
B.Tech [Automobile Engineering]
 1,00,000 / - 

2.
B.Tech [Bio-informatics]
 1,00,000 / - 

3.
B.Tech [Bio-medical Engineering]
 1,00,000 / - 

4.
B.Tech [Chemical Engineering]
 1,00,000 / - 

5.
B.Tech [Civil Engineering]
    1,25,000 / - 

6.
B.Tech [Computer Science and Engineering]
 1,10,000 / - 

7.
B.Tech [Computer Software Technology]
 1,00,000 / - 

8.
B.Tech [Electrical and Electronics Engineering]
 1,10,000 / - 

9.
B.Tech [Electronics and Communication Engg]
 1,10,000 / - 

10.
B.Tech [Electronics & Instrumentation Engg.]
 1,00,000 / - 

11.
B.Tech [Electronics and Tele Communication Engg]
 1,00,000 / - 

12.
B.Tech [Industrial Bio-technology]
 1,00,000 / - 

13.
B.Tech [Information Technology]
 1,00,000 / - 

14.
B.Tech [Mechatronics Engineering]
 1,00,000 / - 

15.
B.Tech [Mechanical Engineering]
 1,25,000 / - 

16.
B.Tech [Nano Technology]
 1,00,000 / - 

17.
B.Tech [Production Technology]
 1,00,000 / - 

18.
B.Tech [Civil Infrastructure Engineering]
 1,00,000 / - 

19.
B.Tech [Genetics Engineering]
 1,00,000 / - 

20.
B.Tech [Instrumentation & Control Engineering]
 1,00,000 / - 

21.
B.Tech [Bio-Process Engineering]
 1,00,000 / - 

22.
B.Tech [Electronics and Control Engg]
 1,00,000 / - 

23.
B.Tech [Food Processing Engineering]
 1,00,000 / - 




*Placements Statistics*

No.of Students Placed : 422
Maximum Salary Package: INR 4,30,000/- p.a
Average Salary Package : INR 2,40,000/- p.a

*Campus Facilities
*
The University lays special emphasis on providing the best infrastructure for learning on all its campuses. All the Institutions of the group are provided with spacious buildings to accommodate reception, office and classrooms, staff-rooms, drawing halls, laboratories, workshops, libraries, computer centers, auditoriums, conference halls, examination halls, recreation centers for staff and students, sports rooms, dispensaries, canteens, hostels placement cells, rooms for NCC, NSS, Rotract, rest rooms and finearts clubs. There are separate Under-graduate and Post-graduate blocks.     

An important feature is that most of the buildings have been designed and constructed by the Departments of Civil Engineering and Architecture. All the buildings have been elaborately furnished and fitted with all necessary fixtures. Back up generator facilities of high capacity make the institutions independent of the public power system.

*Edu Sat Classrooms*

Access the best tutorials from around the world, through satellite TV. Our edu-sat classes are equipped with interactive video and computer-based instructional units to create a global ambience for your learning.

*Wi-Fi Campus*

Our campus is Wi-Fi enabled. Enjoy easy internet access from anywhere, 24 X 7.

*IT Facilities*

The computer lab houses the latest configuration in computers and is available anytime during and after working hours to all students and faculty. Each Department has its own lab with software that caters to specific academic programs. All workstations are networked for convenience. The lab also features the latest laptop computers and Pentium servers. The computer labs provide a mix of the newest software platforms. Training programs are conducted in these labs to give you a feel of the up-to-date software platforms currently used by industry.

You will have access to first class study resources and learning aids from libraries to computing facilities to symposia, to help you develop complete understanding of your subject.

*Labs and Workshops*

Every department comes with fully equipped labs and workshops to give you practical knowledge.

*Language Lab*

Communication is the key to personality development. Language Lab hones your communication skills using international techniques. And prepares you for a world outside campus by ensuring impressive language skills.

*Recreation*

You can have an air relaxation and develop comradeship with one another through recreation facilities available on the campuses. A separate recreation hall for women and a Day Scholar center for men are available on the campuses.

*Transport*

The college operates buses for comfortable transportation of students and staff. College buses ply from various points in the city such as Anna Nagar, Triplicane, Adayar and Tambaram for the benefit of the students. Besides, the college campuses are easily accessible by public transportation systems. 

*Queries are Welcome !!!!
*





  Similar Threads: IIMT Meerut 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements, Campus Facility Discussions RGEC, Meerut 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements, Campus Facility Discussion MIT Modinagar 2012 Admissions, Fee, Placements, Campus Facility Discussion Vels University, Chennai 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements, Campus Facility KEC Orissa 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee, Placements, Campus Facility Discussion

----------

